# [SOLVED] counter strike problems



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

first of all, can anyone tell me how to re-bind the following keys (if they are suppose to bound keys):
t, y, u, i, o, p, b, n.
i was doing waypoints for bots and bound other stuff to theese keys (wasnt thinking straight at the time). and when i un-bound them i realised that they were important keys that were already bound, ie the 'b' key is used to buy, 'y' is to say, etc. now i have lost the use of those keys, ie cant buy weapons, etc.

also, when i try and add some servers i get this message:
'you cannot connect to a server which is operating under a different protocol version'
what does that mean? my cs v1.5. does this mean the server is opersting v1.6 or cz or something else (i think its not cz because map does not have 'cz' at the end)? is there anything i can do to connect to this server, eg updates or something? can i update from 1.5 to 1.6? is it free? where can i find the 1.5 servers? etc


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

to bind keys all you need to do is get into the game, hit *esc* and go to "options" and then "controls" 

It will let you set any key you want as any action you want. 

If you can update cs to 1.6 you will have to do it through STEAM (hopefully you have steam). That reminds me...you do have STEAM don't you?


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

no, dont have steam. what is it? where can i get it? etc.


----------



## fes (Dec 13, 2004)

Although the map may not have _cz at the end, that doesnt mean the game is not CZ. You can play CS maps perfectly well in CZ. As for playing CS 1.5 on CS 1.6 servers, I am not sure it would have given a protocol version mismatch error, but don't count on me for this.

As for updates, is your copy of CS original if you do not have Steam? 
But anyway, you will find CS for download on the net (Three cheers to P2P software!!!). Heard of Emule?

Try http://www.fileplanet.com fos CS1.6+Steam


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

yea, my cs is counter strike retail (out of box). but me updated to 1.5 (full update)


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

emule?


----------



## fes (Dec 13, 2004)

Emule is a P2P software, with which you can download almost <b>ANY</b> file you want! Awesome search results, loads of people using it, so someone almost always has the file you need, and unless it's a highly uncommon file, you will find loads of users from where you can download it. Have you heard of Kazaa/Napster? Emule is similar to it, except that Kazaa and Napster were mostly into music download, with this, you get absolutely anything you want. (some things are illegal though, like downloading full versions of games for free). But i assume that since you already have CS1.5, you can as well download CS 1.6 from there, and not feel guilty because the update should be free anyway!

http://www.emule.com 
if you have broadband internet, it shouldnt be a worry for you.


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

does emule have spyware? 

regarding 1.6, i have the retail version (1.5) but no longer have the box/key. does this matter when updating to 1.6? can i still update or do i need to enter the key again when updating? also, i've had a look around and there are a few cs 1.6/steam files for download. which one should i download? they all vary in size, etc.


----------



## fes (Dec 13, 2004)

Emule has no spyware, not even advertisements. It's a GNU based software I think, so there's no need for it to have ads and all. Check it out! I give it 5 stars. Don't worry about the key and all, you will find it anywhere online, or it might be already included with the files you downloaded. Sometimes, you wont even need that!

And don't worry about steam anyway!


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

about steam, what is it? why should/shouldn't i get it? what is it used for? pros and cons? etc


----------



## cofhunt (Oct 11, 2004)

OK heres the deal. Steam is a program. In a nut shell Valve hired a company to oraginze there games. I play cs i am experienced player i will tell u what to do. The reason you can't get onto cs is because you have 1.5 and everyone plays 1.6 now. So you will need to update to 1.6. This is what you have to do go download steam first. This is how you play 1.6. You now will play counterstirke through steam. 

http://www.steampowered.com/?area=getsteamnow

THeres the link for steam. Now after you install steam and create a steam id, open it up and click on play games. scroll down the list untill you find counterstrike. left click and hit install. You shold be promted to give your cd key. put the cd key in you found on the cdcase(box). Now the game should install you will need to wait about 2 hours on cable to dowload counterstrike and halflife engine. ya it sucks but steam makes you download the game to your steam files it will do it automatically. (your icon on the bottome should have little dots this means its downloading updates for your games) once the games are updated and dowloaded double click cs and you will be able to play and find servers. anyquietions just reply.


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

small/big problem. i no longer have the box/key. what does this mean? what can i do?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

You might try to install steam anyway. I know when I installed steam, it didn't even ask for my cd-key. I'm guesing it just got it from my existing hl install.


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

cofhunt said:


> ... click on play games. scroll down the list untill you find counterstrike. left click and hit install. You shold be promted to give your cd key. put the cd key in you found on the cdcase(box) ...


hi, i created a steam account. the only counter strike on the list is counter strike: source. i double clicked on it and was taken to a page where i can purchase valve games, but no cs 1.6 install. at the bottom there is a button 'register a product i already own ...'. when pushed it prompts for product key. me dont have key anymore. what can/should i do? is this the right place you were talking about? please help, thanx.


----------



## cofhunt (Oct 11, 2004)

ya. you dont even have your cd case?

if you lost your cd case you cant play cs.



elf said:


> I'm guesing it just got it from my existing hl install.


Ya if you purchased half life you can use that cd key and it will let u play cs.

but he bought cs retail and lost his key so he cant register the game with steam


----------



## fes (Dec 13, 2004)

*Visit this website*

http://cs.rin.ru/download-cs16-non-steam-eng.html


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

is there any way i can find my key? might be hiding somewhere in cs/sierra files or something. can anyone help?
if cant find key, does that mean no cs for me? i tried the link to cs 1.6 non steam but download locations no longer working.


----------



## fes (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey,
I tried finding my key in my registry, but it's not the same numbers I entered, its encoded. I dont know if there exist any key decoders, thinking why anyone would be needing them. But in the end, if you are unable to play CS on your comp, if you have broadband, download a copy of CS from EMule (I think I told you about EMule before right?).

I'll still check if I can find something for you! 
Cheers!


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

do u know any 1.5 servers?


----------



## maorifulla (Nov 26, 2004)

i recently brought a cs 1.6 key so now i am playing 1.6. THANX for all the help.


----------



## cofhunt (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey i have figured it out

look u can find your cd key in the registry if you have 1.5 installed i will give u info on where to go in a few minutes just gotta find something


----------



## ashi.kacheria (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: counter strike problems*

ppl jus gt some cool news that zapak.com are having gaming championship for CS, Fifa and Flatout in 5 cities - Bangalore, Pune, Chennai, Hyderabad and Chandigarh. With a grand price of Rs.10,000. For futher details log on to on http://blog.zapak.com/2007/11/zapak-gameplex-tournament.html


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: counter strike problems*

since the op has purchased a new cd key,and has fixed the problem.i am marking thread as solved.


----------

